# Finally Got The Gifkins Set Up.....



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Well today I took a break from the kitchen and decided to get the Gifkin set up. 
It's as easy as the Demo makes it. The Gifking cuts the dovetails on one side of the jig and the slots on the otherside. You set the stock block by centering the work piece over the pins so it looks good and that is all you have to do. 










Once you have that then set the height of the dovetail cutter. I set it a little proud of the boards thickness. See photo 2










I then cut the dovetails. Then you flip the workpiece to the straight cutter side and change to the straight cutter, set the height of the cutter again and cut the slots. The Gifkin uses paper shims on the straight cutter side. Each template comes with 5 shims in the jig. For a tight joint you add shims to loosen and remove shims to tighten. Mine was just a tad tight so I added a shim and recut the slots. This time I got a great fit just right for a glue joint. 


















I then marked the backer boards that it was 6 shims for the A-10 template. I designated these backer boards for 7/16 stock. The jig is now set up for the A-10 template and doesn't need set up again unless you change to another template. You don't have to designate backer boards to certain sizes of stock but I have for 7/16, 1/2 and 3/8 stock.


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Can it do 1 inch thick wood or limited to 3/4" ?
Thanks


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hey Router. This particular template is for up to 1/2 material. Another template allows up to 3/4. This jig is designed particularly for box work. Roger Gifkin is a master box maker so that is what he designed it for. You can make smaller drawers with it and there is a template that allows up to 300mm wide material for a blanket chest but in my opinion it would be unstable on the router table. It's best doing what it is designed for, thin wood box work. 

Corey


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

Looking Good, nice jig 

You may want to send off for the bit set below, they work in my setup and I'm sure they wil work in your new Gifkins jig as well, the small one in the set will let you do 3/16" -1/4" thick stock or to say put in 11/32" wide dovetails. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/5pc-Top-Bearing...emZ130091061854QQcategoryZ50386QQcmdZViewItem

I did pickup two sets because of the great price on them. 
Bj


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Alright Corey..... back to the kitchen for you! You posted this just to make me green  with envy because you know Gifkin won't arrive for another 3 weeks yet. Nothing wrong with being green on St. Paddy's day, but this is not what I in mind.  

I can't wait for it to get here, it appears to be the cat's meow. Those are some great looking dovetails in those pictures. Very tight and slightly proud.... picture perfect!

Don't guess I could borrow yours until mine arrives?


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Bob, thanks for the link! That reminds me, I need to get some of those little rubber ORings so that if the grub screw becomes loose it doesn't ruin the template. What size of O ring do I buy for 1/4 inch shank? 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Bob N said:


> Alright Corey..... back to the kitchen for you! You posted this just to make me green  with envy because you know Gifkin won't arrive for another 3 weeks yet. Nothing wrong with being green on St. Paddy's day, but this is not what I in mind.
> 
> I can't wait for it to get here, it appears to be the cat's meow. Those are some great looking dovetails in those pictures. Very tight and slightly proud.... picture perfect!
> 
> Don't guess I could borrow yours until mine arrives?


Sure you can borrow it. Come and get it anytime  Hey Bob, forgot to mention this. You want to be sure those little grub screws are tight on the collars that hold up the bearing. If that works loose the collar drops and that means the bearing drops and then you have a problem cause if the bearing ends up below the template, your going to chew it up and ruin it. Bobj mentioned this to me before and today when I was removing the bit from the router and the collar dropped down cause the grub screw was loose  Bobj uses a little O ring on the shank under the collar to hold it up if the grub screw fails. Good insurance. Just wanted to mention that. 

Cpreu


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

If you don't have any Oil Rings the right size you can put on some black elec.tape just under the lock collar,2 or 3 raps will do it.note the way you rap it on you don't want it to unrap.
I cut the tape into 1/4" wide strips. 

Bj


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

I have that gifkins dovel tail for a couple yr's now I use 2 router's and 2 tables One for the dovel tail's And the other for the pin's Sure work's very well I have made over 50 jewely box's and lot's of drawer's I know you will like it Once you get the width of the board cut So that it come's out right With enough on the ends for the pins and tails del


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Corey

"What size of O ring do I buy for 1/4 inch shank? "

3/16" ID, then roll them on, they are like you know what, you don't want them to COME off or Side down at the wrong time. . 


Bj 

------------------------
------------------------



challagan said:


> Hi Bob, thanks for the link! That reminds me, I need to get some of those little rubber ORings so that if the grub screw becomes loose it doesn't ruin the template. What size of O ring do I buy for 1/4 inch shank?
> 
> Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Corey,

That sure looks simple and easy!

Do you have link where you can see them, etc.?
How much are they?

edit:
Found the Home page in Australia!
Looks like it's pretty expensive... for me... 
...but you get a lot of templates, I guess. $200 ??

Can they be purchased locally? Amazon didn't have them.
/edit


Thank you.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Corey
> 
> "What size of O ring do I buy for 1/4 inch shank? "
> 
> ...


Thanks Bob, I appreciate it! 

Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

del schisler said:


> I have that gifkins dovel tail for a couple yr's now I use 2 router's and 2 tables One for the dovel tail's And the other for the pin's Sure work's very well I have made over 50 jewely box's and lot's of drawer's I know you will like it Once you get the width of the board cut So that it come's out right With enough on the ends for the pins and tails del


Del, I love it already! Glad I got it even though it is pricey but what the heck! 

Thanks,
Corey


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Joe Lyddon said:


> Corey,
> 
> That sure looks simple and easy!
> 
> ...


Hi Joe,it is very easy, no fussing and mussing really. It is however fairly expensive. It is made in Austrailia but can be bought from their US agent: The Japan Woodworker. Bob Noles just ordered from them and it is on back order. I bought mine direct from Roger and the shipping killed me! Here is the link to the Japan Woodworker Gifkin's page:
http://www.japanwoodworker.com/dept.asp?dept_id=12984

Corey

Some history on this jig. Roger was a well known box maker in Austrialia and around the world. He was commissioned to make 36 Medal cases for the Melbourne Olympics some years ago. They entailed a gazillion hand cut dovetails. When he was done he vowed never to make a hand cut dovetail again  So he developed this jig. There are others that are similar such as the Katie and the Keller. Don't know who's came first but Roger's is designed for box making primarily. In 1993 he decided to take it to shows in Au and from there on he has been making the jig and there are over 4 - 500,000 in shops around the world.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Nope... out of my price range... way too high... out of sight!


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

Joe,

At Japan Woodworker the model A-10 is $229 (US) with FREE shippng. I am having to wait until they get a new shipment in which should be with the next 3 weeks. It will be worth the wait and cost from everything I have learned.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Just one more way to beat the high price  of the Mfg.Jigs 

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3615-dovetail-jig-router-table.html

Bj


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I always enjoy seeing those jigs you made BJ, you did a great job on those! 

Corey


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Bj, who makes the dovetail template with scpacers (6177.jpg)
Thanks bud


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shopsite_sc/store/html/smarthtml/pages/dovetailjig.html
AND
http://www.katiejig.com/
http://www.katiejig.com/products.html
Bj 



Router is still my name said:


> Bj, who makes the dovetail template with scpacers (6177.jpg)
> Thanks bud


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Thanks Bj,
That sure is one expensive jig. even the K jr is 230. ouch. 
Think I'll just go with large MLCS.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Router

Yep they are expensive that's why I sent off for the other two from MLCS and made my own. 
I made two for about 1/2 the price of the K brand,plus they will do wider stock.

Bj


----------



## Router is still my name (May 3, 2006)

Well, I was interested in K jig because of spacers you can add for variable spacing but the prices they’re asking one might concider a Leigh jig. Much more capable and better investment.
outrageous prices on these things.

http://www.leighjigs.com/products.php
http://www.woodshopdemos.com/dtshoot-1.htm


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

I like the JR as well for the spacers. That is one thing about the gifkin is it isn't very adjustable. You can make some use of spacers to widen a dovetail to allow for a saw kerf but not adjustable other than that. 

Corey


----------



## del schisler (Feb 2, 2006)

you can get them here http://www.japanwoodworker.com/dept.asp?dept_id=13640


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

del schisler said:


> you can get them here http://www.japanwoodworker.com/dept.asp?dept_id=13640


Yes, but they are on backorder. I have already been waiting 2 weeks or more on mine.


----------

